# so, i signed up for instaproofs...



## holga girl (Sep 11, 2008)

so far i like it. i set up some galleries and sent one off to a client and asked for some feedback. she really liked the set up, layout and said it was very user friendly. in fact, she even ordered more pics! i had a sale within 2 hours of signing up. good deal!

anyway, i need to add it to my website and i was wondering if it is better to have the client click on the 'client' section of my website and have instaproofs open in the same browser or have it open in a new browser. 

my website is jennifersmutek.com and the site is http://jennifersmutek.instaproofs.com/ if you want to take a look at them. 

any suggestions on the best way to integrate the online cart with the website?

thanks.

j


----------

